# Winter project...



## Ruimteaapje

...in progress

Step *1*










Step *2*










Step *3* en step *4*




























Step *5*


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Here's what I'm working on. My 13 years old Bianchi frame build into a new bike. Im collecting the right decals and then the frame, the fork and the handlebar will all three be send to the painter for a fresh coat of celeste paint. After that "tutto Campagnolo" will be the theme with full Centaur 2010 groupset, Record 1" aheadset, Chorus pedals, seat post and bottle holders, and silver Eurus 2010 wheels.

I've Put it together with some old Chorus ergos and my Neutron wheels to give you an impression but offcourse the fork and handlebar will soon be celeste too.


----------



## Corsaire

WOW! Good taste on the handlebars. It looks like it'll be a looker. Nice.


----------



## Ruimteaapje




----------



## padawan716

That is hot. I am very excited for this build!


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Well, the painter did a great job with the paint BUT he applied two decals on the wrong place (Made in Italy should be between the derailleur hook and the bottom bracket and the signature should be on the drive-side) so I will send the frame back. I found that they are closed on Saturdays so I've send the painter an email to express my complaint. Let's hope it all works out for the best soon. Meanwhile a photo of the complete combination which will give you guys an impression of what it will look like. Will be build with Centaur 2010, Rotor rings, Chorus seat post, pedals, bottle cages, Record 1" headset and Bora One wheels with custom decals (Campagnolo in white and Bora in celeste), celeste bartape and a celeste Flite saddle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

really nice.

what's the original frame model ?

labels look good, no need to send it back IMHO it give your bike more uniqueness.


----------



## padawan716

Ooooh, shiny. I was considering getting one of those Pro barstems, but I decided against it after reading a review or two about how they were "designed" for Shimano. I don't think it'll matter too much, but I figured I'd wait a while before trying one out. My 3T stuff works well enough for me.

It looks awesome painted, though. Can't wait to see the rest of the build. Do you already have all the parts? 

Damn. I'm very impressed. The most custom work I did on my Bianchi was the wheelset - white and celeste rims, and the rear wheel has three spokes forming the Italian Tricolor.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

padawan716 said:


> Ooooh, shiny. I was considering getting one of those Pro barstems, but I decided against it after reading a review or two about how they were "designed" for Shimano. I don't think it'll matter too much, but I figured I'd wait a while before trying one out. My 3T stuff works well enough for me.
> 
> It looks awesome painted, though. Can't wait to see the rest of the build. Do you already have all the parts?
> 
> Damn. I'm very impressed. The most custom work I did on my Bianchi was the wheelset - white and celeste rims, and the rear wheel has three spokes forming the Italian Tricolor.


pics ?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Sweet......those bars look excellent...


----------



## padawan716

Salsa_Lover said:


> pics ?


It's at the bottom of this page

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34346&page=11

I changed some things recently - swapped out the 3T team bar and stem for aluminum, black SSM Zoncolan and black bartape. I've been wanting to swap the frame out for a 2009 T-cube though... I really love that frame in the 2009 celeste color scheme.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Progress is slow but all decals are now in the right place. Waiting for the ordered crankset and brakes...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

next time you post update pics/info can you please post "NSFW"?!

very nice project... i'm sure it will be a short winter!


----------



## Ruimteaapje

What's "NSFW"?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

Ruimteaapje said:


> What's "NSFW"?


NSFW = Not Safe For Work. Usually suggests inappropriate material... in this case, bike porn!


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Ah, now I get it (non-native speaker here). Well, hope your manager isn't looking because here are some new pics of the build progress...


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Slowly nearing completion...


----------



## padawan716

mmmmmmmm... that's looking very very tasty


----------



## nayr497

Wow, I'm liking this a lot!

Was checking out Neutron wheelsets and came upon this thread. Sharp frame, nice build-up!


----------



## nayr497

Hey, did you have to use a shim of some sort to get those bars to work with a 1" steerer tube?

I'm guessing those bars are made for the more current 1 1/8" steerers. Maybe I'm wrong, but curious.


----------



## pagosacx

*Bianchi*

That is stunning. Beautiful. I was going to buy a Bianchi TSX frame but couldnt find the decals for the respray. where did you get yours???????????I just might do it if I can find the decals like that for it.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

nayr497 said:


> Hey, did you have to use a shim of some sort to get those bars to work with a 1" steerer tube? I'm guessing those bars are made for the more current 1 1/8" steerers. Maybe I'm wrong, but curious.


Yup, a shim from 1" to 1 1/8", available from almost every LBS. Mine is a BBB I think but for my Merlin I have one from Syntace.


pagosacx said:


> That is stunning. Beautiful. I was going to buy a Bianchi TSX frame but couldnt find the decals for the respray. where did you get yours???????????I just might do it if I can find the decals like that for it.


All over ebay but mostly from this guy: http://myworld.ebay.com/gts753/


----------



## pagosacx

Ruimteaapje said:


> Yup, a shim from 1" to 1 1/8", available from almost every LBS. Mine is a BBB I think but for my Merlin I have one from Syntace.
> 
> All over ebay but mostly from this guy: http://myworld.ebay.com/gts753/



Thanks.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

My pleasure. BTW, almost done. Celeste bartape from Fizik (the type with the perforations) is on its way from a German webshop.


----------



## padawan716

Are you still going to use Bora wheels with custom decals?


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Certainly, unless the ride will be to harsh that way. I've been told that high profile wheels in this very stiff aluminium frame would be too much. In that case I'll opt for Hyperion One.

And the old celeste LOOK pedals are temporary and will be replaced by (titanium colored) Campagnolo Record pedals.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

And finally completed...


----------



## kbwh

Very very nice, and that is an understatement.

(That Ti Megatubo is still here, btw.)


----------



## Ruimteaapje

VERY interested in a Ti Megatubo (57/58 cm) but have to watch my budget after this project and with the upgrades for my Merlin coming next. But please do send me a pm if you're thinking about selling it.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Today I did my first kilometers on it and I absolutely loved it. Stiff, responsive, yet the comfort of the handlebar is also another dimention compared to my other rides. Given, I did my last three seasons on a Merlin Extralight with Syntace F99/Schmolke SL combo so comparing that with an oldfashioned oversized alu frame with Stealth bar/stem combo is comparing apples and pears. But hell, I've build this for fast group rides with the Merlin for long distance solo rides and climbing and I think I made the right choices.

Happy new year to all forum members from a very happy Timo  

BTW, because it is a different material the saddle sometimes looks off compared with the frame and sometimes it looks spot-on. To proof this...


----------



## pagosacx

And the old celeste LOOK pedals are temporary and will be replaced by (titanium colored) Campagnolo Record pedals.[/QUOTE]


What are you going to do with the celeste look pedals ?


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Not sure, the bearings are still perfectly smooth but the paint is chipped and scratched and the 1990's celeste is a bit off compared to the modern shade used by the painter.


----------



## pagosacx

Let me know what you decide to do with them. I might be interested in them. I'm gonna look into seeing if look cleats will fit my shoes. I saw some on ebay but didnt bid because I dont know if they will work with what I have or if I'll need to do something different.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

If you want them just send me a pm and I'm sure we'll come to an arrangement ;-)


----------



## BC75

Absolutely stunning.....excellent job!


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

sorry to resurrect an old thread, yet, Ruimteaapje, did you have the frame painted or powder-coated? do you know the paint used and the paint code?


----------



## Ajayabb

This is the Litespeed made Mega tube with the round down tube, correct?


----------



## KM1.8T

Who was the painter and will he do another? Thinking of having my wine tsx painted in Celeste.


----------



## mtnroadie

What no celeste hoods or tires? You could also paint the wheels celeste, but that would be overkill. 

I am a Celeste fan as well, like it the way it is. Good job!

Your lucky with the painter. I had a guy mess up my decals on a paint job, refused to fix it, was not nice about it, called me an anal malcontent. Gave me my money back though, i ended up with a nice paint job with incorrect decals.


----------



## russd32

stunning!


----------



## johnny dollar

that's it. I want celeste.


----------



## Ruimteaapje




----------



## Lhorn

Goregous bike, except that seat! J/k...very nice indeed.

Didn't see an answer when this was asked before...what frame is that?


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Hi "Lhorn", the frame is a 1997 Mega Alu which I had repainted two years ago together with a new fork and the Pro Stealth bars. The saddle does look bad. I have a white/red team edition SLR which still looks close to mint after five years (and that's a white saddle!) and this Flite looks like this after just one season. But at leasr it shows that I use the bike


----------



## Lhorn

Thanks for the reply. Gorgeous bike. Makes me want to get an older steel frame and build one myself.


----------



## mhanshaw

Absolutely amazing bike!!! Job well done.


----------

